
Government doesn't rule out forcing Australians to download COVID-19 tracing app - clouddrover
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-04-17/paul-kelly-coronavirus-tracing-app/12158854
======
Ice_cream_suit
Most Australian government apps are outsourced to the cheapest Indian vendor.

I give it a week before the data is stolen and user privacy compromised.

